# Seatpost Spacer for a 2011-12 Ridley X-Night?



## Lewis Moon (Apr 4, 2012)

For a couple of days I've been calling local shops and scouring the web looking for a shim/spacer to fit under the seatpost cap on my 2011/12 Ridley X-Night. I need to raise the saddle about 5 - 10 mm. I'm striking out. I've had a running e-mail conversation with the Ridley USA folks and they steadfastly decline to help outside of their dealer system. I get that. Unfortunately, there's not a listed dealer within 30 city miles from me. I called one and they refused to even check to see if the part was available over the phone and said I had to bring the bike in. Can anyone help me with some info, SKU#, whatever?


----------

